# W10M Android APK - "Android Camera encountered an error"



## Steve Butcher (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi All, I have the latest Windows 10 Mobile build with an Android app installed, but this app uses the camera, and when it launches, i get the following error "Android camera encountered an error, please restart the device".


----------



## vihsalvatore (Aug 16, 2015)

Camera, Microphone, doesn't work yet.


----------



## JeanOlsson (Mar 5, 2016)

How - and why - do you install an Android app on to your W10M device?


----------



## reksden (Mar 5, 2016)

JeanOlsson said:


> How - and why - do you install an Android app on to your W10M device?

Click to collapse



project astoria now rip.
10166 or 10512 or  10514 or  10536 have projest astoria.


----------



## mjz2cool (Mar 7, 2016)

project astoria was some sort of experiment, which has ended a while back. most things didn't work yet, and won't be fixed. btw, how did you install an android app in the latest build? the latest build, and a few builds back don't include project astoria, so you're on a pretty old build


----------



## Opus Dei (Mar 8, 2016)

reksden said:


> project astoria now rip.
> 10166 or 10512 or  10514 or  10536 have projest astoria.

Click to collapse



Tell me pls, if I manage to rollback 166, 512 or 536 I should use android app or not?


----------



## reksden (Mar 8, 2016)

Opus Dei said:


> Tell me pls, if I manage to rollback 166, 512 or 536 I should use android app or not?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805 
you should use the update cab file.


----------



## Opus Dei (Mar 9, 2016)

reksden said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805
> you should use the update cab file.

Click to collapse



For 640 LTE isn't possible on post...


----------

